# Hacer adaptadores USB e IDs



## adalberto9 (Dic 15, 2005)

Deseo las descripciones de los pines del Puerto usb 2.0 y 1, y tambien deseo el de los cable ID de los discos duros para PC y para laptop... tengo planeado diseñar unos adaptadores para dispositivos que utilizan este tipo de conexion via USB, discos duros y cd-r....
tengo algo de información pero deseo ver que me pueden recomendar mis colegas....

cualquier critica o recomendacion estara bien recivida...


----------



## maunix (Dic 18, 2005)

adalberto9 dijo:
			
		

> Deseo las descripciones de los pines del Puerto usb 2.0 y 1, y tambien deseo el de los cable ID de los discos duros para PC y para laptop... tengo planeado diseñar unos adaptadores para dispositivos que utilizan este tipo de conexion via USB, discos duros y cd-r....
> tengo algo de información pero deseo ver que me pueden recomendar mis colegas....
> 
> cualquier critica o recomendacion estara bien recivida...



Una recomendacion es que busques en google sobre USB pinout y IDE pinout.....
Está repleto de información sobre el tema.


----------

